# Is there any shelling in Aruba?



## dmharris (Jul 20, 2006)

If so, where is it?  Thanks!


----------



## lweverett (Jul 20, 2006)

no, I don't think so.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks, that's a bummer.  I'm wondering if I've chosen the wrong island.  I've heard it's windy, flat and barren.  Hmm.  I guess if folks are in the bars, restaurants and casinos, they don't care, but I do.  Oh well, we'll make the best of it.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 22, 2006)

Try going to the east(?) end of the island, past baby beach, pet cemetary and wind up near the prison, no, I'm not kidding. We found shells there although the swimming is more suited for surfers due to the water being quite rough. It's the only beach that I have seen with shells. If you snorkle try the lagoon at pet cemetary, lots of interesting critters swimming in it, it's like an aquarium. And you can always stop for shrimp at Charlie's bar on the way back. PS, don't worry about the wind, it's a blessing


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 22, 2006)

Try going to the east(?) end of the island, past baby beach, pet cemetary and wind up near the prison, no, I'm not kidding. We found shells there although the swimming is more suited for surfers due to the water being quite rough. It's the only beach that I have seen with shells. If you snorkle try the lagoon at pet cemetary, lots of interesting critters swimming in it, it's like an aquarium. And you can always stop for shrimp at Charlie's bar on the way back. PS, don't worry about the wind, it's a blessing


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 22, 2006)

Go to www.visitaruba.com and www.aruba-bb.com for info on Aruba.  Yes we're windy but flat, not really and barren.....  if  you check out the low rises and high rises you'll see plenty of palm trees and the best beaches I've seen anywhere.   Aruba is a desert island, however, and I think that the "wild side" is beautiful and the use of cacti as fences is pretty neat.  We go for 3 weeks and play golf, gamble, dine and look out over the pool and ocean.  It is beautiful!!!   I live in Florida so I'm not a beach baby but there are plenty of people that go who spend the day on the beach.  Some of the best shelling I've seen is on the west coast of Florida and I certainly wouldn't compare it to Aruba.  JMHO, Linda


----------



## Caladezi (Jul 23, 2006)

Actually, one of the best places to shell is at the Florida/Georiga state line!!!  That's the place where most people who have collected all those beatiful shells and sand dollars stop and dump them because the smell is driving them out of their car.  I'm sure that anyone who has visited our beaches, specially with the kids, can relate to this.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 23, 2006)

If you really want to experience shelling these days, try exchanging into Lebanon!!


----------



## JudyS (Jul 23, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> If you really want to experience shelling these days, try exchanging into Lebanon!!


When I saw the title of this thread, my first thought was that there must be an armed conflict in Aruba that I somehow hadn't heard of.   Let's hope that soon the only "shelling" around is the type the OP was asking about.


----------



## riverside (Jul 23, 2006)

dmharris said:
			
		

> .  Oh well, we'll make the best of it.



You're kidding, right?  Aruba is a beautiful island with lots to see and explore.  The beaches are fabulous.  We loved this island.  Go with a great attitude and you'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Jul 25, 2006)

dmharris said:
			
		

> Thanks, that's a bummer.  I'm wondering if I've chosen the wrong island.  I've heard it's windy, flat and barren.  Hmm.  I guess if folks are in the bars, restaurants and casinos, they don't care, but I do.  Oh well, we'll make the best of it.




Aruba is in fact a very beautiful and enjoyable island. It is just different then what some presume an island should be. It is an arrid island.

The beaches are beautiful, and the assortment of activities offered are plentiful. The people treat Americans extremely well...they aim to please.

There are many restaurants and shops to choose from in all price ranges. 

The windward side of the island is very unique and beautiful. Rent a 4 wheel drive and go exploring.


----------

